# ie maximieren



## Inoxx_QM (21. Juli 2002)

*Hallo Leute!*

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem IE. 

Mich nervt das, wenn ich eine Seite öffne, dass das Fenster nie maximiert ist sondern immer im verkleinerten zustand. 
Also muss ich immer erst auf MAXIMIEREN klicken (das symbol links neben schließen *g*). 

Kann man das einstellen, dass die Fenster standartmäßig immer maximiert sind? 

Sicher man kann das verkleinerte Fenster auf die Größe des maximierten Fensters ziehen.
Aber ich will das WIRKLICh maximiert haben.  Thx im voraus!
Cya 

inoxx


----------



## Vitalis (21. Juli 2002)

Drück mal hier drauf: http://www.google.de/search?q=internet+explorer+maximiert&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=lr%3Dlang_de Und schau das Ergebnis an


----------



## Inoxx_QM (21. Juli 2002)

*thx*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Allerdings will ich kein Programm immer im Hintergrund zu laufen haben, gibts kein PlugIn oder so das das für ein und allemal regelt?
Cya

inoxx


----------



## Vitalis (21. Juli 2002)

Hm.. das scheint anders wirklich nicht zu gehen. Hat mich jetzt auch interessiert, aber nichts gefunden außer Tools.


----------



## Inoxx_QM (21. Juli 2002)

*schade*

*hallo* 

naja...trotzdem danke!
dann benutz ich halt diese tools!
cya

inoxx


----------



## MoPB82 (21. Juli 2002)

es gibt noch ne andere möglichkeit ... ich weiss nicht ob du das machst , ich find s ganz hilfreich .

öffne den Ie und schau das das fenster NICHT maximiert ist und dann ziehst du den rahmen so als ob du das fenster maximiert hättest und schließt danach den Ie wieder 
---> beim nächsten öffnen ist der Ie in der letzten , von dir eingestellten position !


----------

